# PCC from Dalian China?



## molliew924 (Jun 6, 2015)

I also posted this in the US forums...not sure where it best fits. MY husband and I are in the process of getting his spouse visa to America. My husband is an Australian citizen, but moved to China with his parents in 2001. In 2006 he became an adult and stayed in China by being on student visas. We do not have his old passport from when he was a minor. NVC needs a police check for anyone who lived for 6 consecutive months in China on a visa other than L (Tourist) or F (Student). My husband never was able to get a work visa, so he had to choose the student visa. At some point, for visits after he moved, he would have had to get L visas. Great, we shouldn't need one then, right? Except....we do not have ANY proof of what visa's he was on from 2004-2005(16 and 17...16 and beyond are the ages police checks are required from). The visa's we DO have from 2006 and beyond are ridiculous, some state the type, others don't have any indicator of what visa it is. If we do not need a police check, then we need to prove to them that the visa's were L or F visas and negate the necessity for a police check. So now what? PLEASE, SOMEONE know the answer to this! At this point we have decided to call and talk to an NVC rep for help, and to call the Sydney consulate where our interview will take place and discuss it with them. We have already talked to Chinese consulates who sent us on a wild goose chase to find out what visa's my husband has had. What else should we do?


----------

